# Lidl's Weekly Food Offers



## fitzg (23 Mar 2009)

I just noticed this morning that there were no weekly food offers posted on the Lidl website for this week.  I've been relying on these offers a lot more recently!!  I called Lidl and they said that these offers are only on occasionally??  And that there are no offers this week.  

As far as I can remember, there have been weekly food offers every week in Lidl for the last few years.  Does anyone remember whether the offers were just run occasionally previously?


----------



## woodbine (23 Mar 2009)

i'm not sure about Lidl, i usally shop in Aldi. They do a super 6 on fruit/vegetables that run for a month. 

i get the Lidl newsletter twice a week but it really only lists the non grocery items on offer so no help there, sorry!


----------



## MB05 (23 Mar 2009)

From what I can see Lidl stop and start their food offers.  They were doing them every week for ages and then stopped for a couple of months.  They started up again a few month's ago and again they stopped it this week.  I don't know what the logic is, maybe they think people respond better when they don't take it for granted.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (24 Mar 2009)

i think the m&s dine in for 2 for €12 is on this weekend.  if you have a freezer stock up.  some fantastic offers to be had.


----------

